# Coat Handler Conditioner question



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok all... I know this may be a dumb question but.....
The directions say mix 10:1 . I know it means to mix it with water but what do they mean 10:1. ?

BTW I love this forum. It is the most informative forum on the internet


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

10 parts water to 1 part handler
(Please let that be right or I'm going to feel like a dummy.)


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Percentage can be different following the coat, I am using 4:1 and also do not rince the product before drying


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes, 10 to 1 is like 1 cup conditioner to 10 cups of water or 1 oz of conditioner to 10 ozs. of water!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

good buddy said:


> Yes, 10 to 1 is like 1 cup conditioner to 10 cups of water or 1 oz of conditioner to 10 ozs. of water!


THanks so much this is what I was exactly asking. couldn't figure what they meant 10:1


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

No problem!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey! I haven't seen the 10:1! I only have the 15:1. Hmph.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, wait a minute. I think I'd rather have 15:1. Took me a minute to think through that. Doh!


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Kimberly, I think you're right. 15:1 is probably the better one. Do you know if this leave in conditioner has to be done on wet coat or can it be done just as a daily touch up to get out the mats between bathing? I used the Coat Handlers Anti-Static Detangler Spray and it indicates that it can be used between baths to get out mats but I didn't see that on the Regular Conditioner.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The leave-in CH can be used after shampooing or as a grooming spray for daily grooming. I've used the CH Anti-Static Detangler Spray and the diluted CH leave-in conditioner and much prefer the CH leave-in for both after shampoo conditioning and regular grooming. I dilute it 15:1 and put it in a spray bottle for regular grooming.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam just eyeballs it and mixes with a whisk in a medium sized plastic mixing cup just before putting it on so it stays nice and warm.


----------

